# I'm still amazed



## numbnuts (30 Oct 2014)

For the past five days I've been away house/doggie sitting, so I took my trike, I was a wee bit worried as I would have to travel on the very busy Bishopstoke Road, it's only a B road, but it is the main route to connect Eastleigh to Bishopstoke and beyond and it is always busy and grid locked in the morning and evening, but I had to try it out.
I worked out a nice 12 mile route some of it would take me along the foot path by the River Itchen and back home via Eastleigh and of course the dreaded Bishopstoke Road.
Well I was amazed all the cars/trucks gave me a very wide berth and even thou I was only doing 14 mph nobody seemed to care.
The following day on another route with more traffic is was the same, in fact they gave me more room than if I was on my bike, I'm now convinced that it is safer to ride a trike and I was worrying for nothing.


----------



## Scoosh (30 Oct 2014)

Proof ... puddings etc ! 

Chapeau  for taking the trike with you wherever you go too !


----------



## CopperBrompton (30 Oct 2014)

We could have told you that. :-) People aren't sure what the hell it is, so slow right down and give it a wide berth. Although the widest point isn't much wider than our elbows on a normal bike, visually it _looks_ wide, so adopt a strong secondary and cars almost always completely change lanes to overtake.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Oct 2014)

^^^^ +1 They even do it to my 'uprong' mind you I have my secret weapon.............................250w electric front wheel kit now fitted


----------



## Ganymede (30 Oct 2014)

Ah, welcome to the dark side, Numbnuts, and also you might have to change your name... if your trike is a 'bent you shouldn't get numb nuts! My semi-'bent is soooooo comfy!


----------



## Ern1e (30 Oct 2014)

I agree with @Trikeman on the don't know what it is because when I travel the same route with my trailer on (we don't seem to have many around here) I do seem to get better treatment by drivers, so well done that man lol.


----------



## voyager (30 Oct 2014)

The real problems with trikes is that they are _much_ slower uphill  and drivers get impatient  as they are wider  and can cut you up as they take a risk trying to pass you .
At least with the e-powered trike  you can still achieve 15 mph up most hills


----------



## raleighnut (30 Oct 2014)

voyager said:


> The real problems with trikes is that they are _much_ slower uphill  and drivers get impatient  as they are wider  and can cut you up as they take a risk trying to pass you .
> At least with the e-powered trike  you can still achieve 15 mph up most hills


Ain't that the truth, I recently went over to Enderby to see an old mate, never been up Leicester lane as fast before pedalling.


----------



## Ganymede (30 Oct 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Ah, welcome to the dark side, Numbnuts, and also you might have to change your name... if your trike is a 'bent you shouldn't get numb nuts! My semi-'bent is soooooo comfy!


I should add to this - I don't have nuts of my own so I am open to being corrected on this...


----------



## starhawk (31 Oct 2014)

voyager said:


> At least with the e-powered trike  you can still achieve 15 mph up most hills



Exactly, earlier I was real bored creeping up hills at a snails pace, but with the e-assist it's no problem, I can go uphill at the same speed as on the flat.


----------



## Stephen Piper (31 Oct 2014)

To OP: ever tried putting your sail on it?


----------



## numbnuts (31 Oct 2014)

Stephen Piper said:


> To OP: ever tried putting your sail on it?


It did cross my mind.


----------



## neil earley (2 Nov 2014)

Just wondering as I struggle uphills has anyone had experience with power trailers which can attach to a bent or trike[ e assist mono trailer}


----------



## Ganymede (3 Nov 2014)

neil earley said:


> Just wondering as I struggle uphills has anyone had experience with power trailers which can attach to a bent or trike[ e assist mono trailer}


Is that what @starhawk is talking about upthread? 

Want to ask neil - how heavy is your 'bent (if that's yours in your avatar)? I am thinking of getting a lighter one - mine is an older, heavier make and although I love it I am wondering if I can make life easier for myself.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Nov 2014)

numbnuts said:


> It did cross my mind.



I happen to be a sailmaker 

The trick is to accept you are not going to whiz up hills and just spin and admire the view.


----------



## Stephen Piper (3 Nov 2014)

A set up like this: http://www.whike.com/en/ looks like a lot of fun, not that I would expect it to sail up a hill.
 Numbnuts and I use sails on our kayaks, even though he made his own, where I just bought one.


----------



## Ganymede (3 Nov 2014)

Stephen Piper said:


> A set up thing like this: http://www.whike.com/en/ looks like a lot of fun, not that I would expect it to sail up a hill.
> Numbnuts and I use sails on our kayaks, even though he made his own, where I just bought one.


Coo, I could see one of those working on Romney Marsh!


----------



## voyager (3 Nov 2014)

neil earley said:


> Just wondering as I struggle uphills has anyone had experience with power trailers which can attach to a bent or trike[ e assist mono trailer}



We have played with electric bullies , they work , but on a trike they need to be dual wheeled trailers as the sideways forces will either destroy the rear of the trike or the trailer , Ideally two wheel drive with freewheels giving a "differential" effect on turning .rather than using an e-hub on the nearside 
Using a jackshaft to drive the two rear wheels a 5 speed freewheel could also be used thus having a true geared motor that could push you and a loaded trailer up hill at 8 mph without much human effort.
After the twisting moment ,the main problem is the coupling between the trike and trailer , The electrical connector being waterproof and durable enough to last several connects and undo's before the cable breaks or the connectors fail , Lithium / lipos batteries work better to keep the weight lower and allow a payload to be carried 
Like e-bikes you should consider cut-off brakes and a throttle and a pedelec sensor on the trike all these need to go back to the trailer where the controller is 

As for the wind power , Still early days and gusts could be a problem 

regards emma.


----------



## voyager (3 Nov 2014)

Did someone mention trailer........ 







Cars pass this with a wide berth , we use it for model flying as well as camping and shopping . its 41" long 24" wide and 12" high fitted with 22" QR wheelchair wheels to store it easier , non motorized as the e-trike has enough power on its own .
The sides are made from uPVC boarding with a ply base and pink tubular bed iron for the base frame .
...

UK law states that it should have red triangles and a rear light fitted , BUT does not say you need a front light !!!!!

regards emma


----------



## starhawk (4 Nov 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Is that what @starhawk is talking about upthread?
> .


No, I am talking about an e-assist trike i.e. a trike with an e-bike kit mounted


----------



## voyager (4 Nov 2014)

We tried the powered trailer concept but settled for a two wheel box trailer on the e-trike as it was " silly " to have fitted all the necessary bits on the trike 
and leave the motor and battery at home when the trailer was not in use .

regards


----------



## Scoosh (4 Nov 2014)

Now, if the trailer were only carrying the batteries … lo-o-o-ng rides would be in the offing !


----------



## raleighnut (4 Nov 2014)

voyager said:


> Did someone mention trailer........
> 
> View attachment 60812
> 
> ...


That's just given me an idea for what to use for the sides of my trailer (a kiddy trailer I've had for years but the nylon has succumbed to UV) when I rebuild it


----------



## voyager (4 Nov 2014)

raleighnut said:


> That's just given me an idea for what to use for the sides of my trailer (a kiddy trailer I've had for years but the nylon has succumbed to UV) when I rebuild it



Only downside  is that it comes in 5 metre lengths but you can get nice corner sections to cover the edges
I have used it for covering some wooden garage doors  and it does stand up to UV ( sunshine )
Seal the parts with silicon or super glue will stick it together and a few dome headed bolts .


----------



## voyager (4 Nov 2014)

Scoosh said:


> Now, if the trailer were only carrying the batteries … lo-o-o-ng rides would be in the offing !



[QUOTE 3361755, member: 9609"]or some sort of energy recovery system that would charge the batteries on the downhill sections. (the use of the brake kicks in the generator)[/QUOTE]

Lifepo4 and lithium / lipos dont like regenerative charging but SLA's will cope but fit solar panels on the top of the trailer and .................

I have 2 identical batteries for the red trike (both 37v 9 ah ) and can carry the spare in the pannier if needed and I get an extended range of 40 miles with little effort , I have just got 3 Lifepo4 batteries all 37v 10ah that I havent decided what to do with them YET...


----------



## Scoosh (4 Nov 2014)

@voyager - is that 40 miles battery only ? That's as good as most supposedly wonderful electric cars - and you can always pedal !


----------



## voyager (4 Nov 2014)

@Scoosh 

40 miles ( BUT many more smiles ) using pedelec mode on level 3 ( out of 5 levels ) increasing the mode to 5 gives you unassisted range of 10 miles at 16.5 mph  ( 15mph + 10% allowed error )
Now with 2 extra Lifepo4 in the trailer ( total weight of 2 batteries 8kg ) that would give OVER 80 miles of smiles 

BUT ..........( why is there always a but ) 


Recharging them would take 4 chargers and 6 hours or 2 chargers ( lifepo4 and lithium batteries have a different charge voltage for 36v ) about 12 hours 


regards emma


----------



## Scoosh (4 Nov 2014)

@voyager - nice for longish day touring, charge up at (non-wild) campsite ... what's not to like ... might even have room for a credit card/tent in the trailer !


----------



## voyager (4 Nov 2014)

Enough room for the credit card in the panniers , 2 person tent , sleeping bags and stove in the trailer .
Ken can take the fridge , TV and sauna in his trailer 

You cant beat a bit of glamping in the summer ...........

regards ema


----------



## voyager (4 Nov 2014)

The other thing to remember the UK regs on EAPC is that the bike/ trike has a maximum weight of 60kg . the trailer is not counted as the bike and so the additional " luggage " associated with longer rides and camping all go in the trailer .


----------



## mrandmrspoves (26 Nov 2014)

Ganymede said:


> I should add to this - I don't have nuts of my own so I am open to being corrected on this...



Female?
Eunuch?
.....or more worryingly, you have someone else's balls?


----------



## byegad (28 Nov 2014)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Female?
> Eunuch?
> .....or more worryingly, you have someone else's balls?


Possibly one of Hitler's!


----------

